# strange question



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

after doing a trap out what can you seal the entrance hole with to keep other bees from stting up house again????... we have sealed a hole in a wall at a school 4 times in two years with spray foam, caulked and even put screen over it and they just continue to keep coming back.


----------



## dawsong (Jun 9, 2013)

Put a rag soaked in kersoene in the hole spray the area where the comb was with kerosene.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

I would ask to set up a trap box there, if it can be made safe from the kids. Maybe fenced so they can watch it catch a swarm. Should be informative and catch yourself some swarms the easy way!


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

dawsong said:


> Put a rag soaked in kersoene in the hole spray the area where the comb was with kerosene.


not possible...the will not let me tear the wall out....something bout historic society or something......I told them its not going to last much longer... the termites are gonna finish it off before they let me tear the wall out.


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

julysun said:


> I would ask to set up a trap box there, if it can be made safe from the kids. Maybe fenced so they can watch it catch a swarm. Should be informative and catch yourself some swarms the easy way!



Now this may be an option


----------



## Max Morgan (Oct 22, 2013)

dawsong said:


> Put a rag soaked in kersoene in the hole spray the area where the comb was with kerosene.


Interesting. Have any others tried spraying cutouts with kerosene to keep bees from returning? If so, with what success? What else can be used? I've also heard of sprinkling the area with FixAll. Any other suggestions?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Not for honey bees, but we have carpenter bees in a few areas down here that bore 1/2" diameter holes through everything. Cedar and pine seem like favorites. The cedar box around hurricane shutters was destroyed in about 3 years. Drove the exterminator crazy where I rented cause there was a big list of not allowed pesticides by the landlord. 

Then one day I realized the cattleman down the road had pine frame barns that were old and no bees. Asked him what pesticide he used and he laughed. Pump up sprayer with a gallon of diesel to spray all the rafters and it would last 3 to 5 years. When you see bees in the spring or fall again retreat. It worked better than the pesticides.

Diesel and kerosene are not that different.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

I wanted to ask if bee gone or one of those would last for very long.


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

I had a similar one last year. Multiple entrance sites and old rotten mortar. I would seal a hole and they would chew a new one. Multimillion dollar 100 year old home that they didn't want me to cut the wall out of. I had to turn it over to the exterminator they have some chemical with long lasting residue. It was in a residential area where hobby bee keeping isn't allowed and the feral bees couldn't be kept out. I feel bad about that but when kids are involved you got to do the safe thing. I hope they aren't calling me again this spring saying they're back. 

Getting that comb out and filling that space is paramount if they want to do it w/o chemical. If there isn't comb to rob they shouldn't be attracted to it. If the space is full they won't want to move in.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Fischer's bee quick and insect resistant expanding foam to fill the void. Then steel wool stuffed into the entrance sealed with a layer of clear silicone.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I doubt that a school would allow kerosene or diesel to be applied to the structure. I would go with the bee quick or almond oil.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

D1here, Are the bees new and established a colony on the left overs?,or robbers? or everyone didn't go on the trap out? Or?


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

Chemguy said:


> almond oil.




ok this brings up another starnge question...............almond oil is extracted from the almonds, correct???? dont people pay top dollar for bees to pollinate almond fileds???? how will this stop bees?


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes. But it is in the nut that forms after pollination that the oil is found.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

You can put half a dozen moth balls inside the cavity and the bees will leave it and not return.
Go to the hardware store and get a small bucket of premixed concrete patch. Fill the hole with the wet stuff and wait till it is dry.
Spray the whole exterior surface with soapy water.


----------

